# how to build and install driver



## andrian (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi, please help me. I can not build driver as writes in manual.
In the manual:




So, I have ocs_fc_cam, but I not understand "where is work directory"?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2018)

Why don't you use the driver that comes with FreeBSD; oce(4)?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 5, 2018)

I don't know what ocs_fc_cam is, but 3.2.1 says "a" work directory, so just create one and extract the files there.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2018)

Wrong driver, judging by a previous thread (Thread 63767) this card isn't supported. So, I suggest just returning the card and buy one you know is supported.


----------



## andrian (Jan 5, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Why don't you use the driver that comes with FreeBSD; oce(4)?


this driver can`t run emulex lpe11002, ago i want builting driver from official source (broadcome) and try to run emulex lpe11002. maybe I'll be lucky?
After all, in the documentation it is written what should work!


----------

